# THE Polls are in...



## SparkySA (18/9/19)

How much wood can a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Dubz (18/9/19)

The 3rd son's name is not an option.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/9/19)

None of the above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (19/9/19)

My vote was cast by phonics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (19/9/19)

Can I phone a friend?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

